# Happy Birthday lukeh021471



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 02-14-2010:

-lukeh021471 (born in 1971, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Luke!


----------



## lukeh021471 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Berean (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lukeh!


----------

